# Bentyl vs. Viberzi vs. ?



## jjglad (May 6, 2016)

Hello! My first time with this group. I battled CDiff for 5 months and it left me with a very irritable system. I was able to be ok there for a while once I finally cleared the infection. But lately, as I have had to force myself to eat more because a 45 lb. weight loss since Oct. is enough. But as I have forced myself to eat more...the system has become more and more "angry". I do not eat Dairy, thanks to the months of dealing with the infection. I still eat as bland as possible and try to eat small meals throughout the day. Needless to say, this past week I have had to go Rx meds, like Bentyl. It seems to help with the fast motility issue, but GI Dr. said to give Viberzi a try. I would have less side effects with Viberzi as I imagine??

I would love to get your opinions on the best meds to help me get to a more normal state. As a mom of 3 this is very tough on all of us!!

The GI drs. keep saying it is "post infection colitis", but it is certainly IBS-D for sure. I know there are many antispasm meds, but all seem to have the same side efffect of dizziness, blurred vision, etc. Any thoughts on what has worked the most for people on this site? I will try Viberzi but I did not see many good results on here when it comes to that med. Even though my GI office said she has only had one quit taking it.

Thank you!!


----------



## Hatemybowels! (Apr 3, 2016)

I don't have experience with Viberzi but do take Bentyl sometimes for cramping. I don't really like the side effects. It makes me drowsy and dizzy and I hate that feeling. I unfortunately have had C Diff too, three times to be exact so I feel your pain there! It's a terrifying illness and I'm deathly afraid of antibiotics. It's been almost three years since I've had C Diff and my bowels still aren't right. They have improved more this year. Don't get discouraged though! I think it's mostly because I stress out every time I get loose bowels or diarrhea and it starts an IBS flare. Plus I have some added stress because I had breast cancer and so I have a lot of health anxiety from that which makes IBS even worse. Anyway, just take your time introducing foods and try not to stress too much. I still can't tolerate a lot of vegetables and salad. If you're interested and haven't found it yet there is a C Diff forum. It's cdiffdiscuss.org. If you don't have many responses here regarding meds, you may try the C Diff forum. Sorry for getting off topic a bit. Just wanted to let you know I know what you went thru with C Diff. Hang in there. It does get better! I gained weight back fairly quickly.


----------



## jjglad (May 6, 2016)

Thank you so much! I appreciate your response. I am part of the CDiff group. They have been a godsend through my 5 months of battling the infection! Thank you for your understanding. It is truly a tough one to live thru and even get thru now once the infection is gone. Still so much GI issue even though infection is gone. ugh. I am just trying to not lose any more weight at this point, but even making myself eat 3 meals a day is causing me GI issue. I can't win at all. It is frustrating. I do not like the side effects of Bentyl, but it does calm the gut so I am trying to live thru the side effects. My pharmacy had to order Viberzi so I haven't been able to try that instead yet, but it is new. Just out last August. Have not seen too many promising reviews yet, but I will try it...


----------

